# El Natural shrimp tank?



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

So I have a spare 10g sitting around and have decided that breeding some CRS would be a neat idea. Now I think I have the basics of El Natural down, but will I need a filter? But the main question is wether the shrimp will have enough of a bioload to support the plants, do you think they will?

If anyone has experience in this specifically, I'd love to hear it.


Cheers.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

I have a invert community tank (20H) that has snails, Red Cherries and CRS.

This tank is doing very well proving to need less maintenence that any of my tanks 

I will say that even though Nitrate and Amonia are nilch that breeding in this tank is pretty slow (though I dont feed as much as I could).... LOL... I found a baby killie in there afew days ago that I'm sure has stuffed himself with shrimplets on many occasion  I think the killie egg was brought in on some Java moss.

The shrimp are otherwise quite healthly and the plants are doing wonderfull 


Good Luck!
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## IceH2O (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a 6 gallon eclipse with 18 watts of light that I use as a RCS tank.

I have a dwarf variety sword,xmass moss, Brazilian pennywort, dwarf sag and I just added a small leaf Bocapa(?), also a piece of driftwood. The substrate is sand.

I don't add any ferts to this tank nor excel. Just food and snail/shrimp waste. I had been changing out about 25% of the water weekly but decided I'd see what happens if I just do top offs. I don't think the bioload is enough to see dramatic rises in any of the parameters. My only fear is KH below 1 so I may add some CC so the pH levels don't bottom out. I do notice some yellowing on the faster growers so I may start adding once a week a small amount of flourish comp, a ml or 2 at most.

Here is the tank, the plant in the back right was switched out this morning. It hadn't grown any in 3 months.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a 20 gallon NPT that's just cherry shrimp and snails that's doing wonderfully. It has e tennellus, vals, najas grass and anubias. I feed the shrimp/snails pretty heavily. a big pinch of flake food a couple of times a day.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a 10 gal that I have somw rcs in and a few plants with anout 15watts and all seems fine or me so far.


----------

